
Reducing shippings carbonfootprint - dansman
http://www.marinetraffic.com/blog/reducing-shippings-carbon-footprint/
======
dansman
cop21 unfortunately did not address this:

'International shipping and aviation emit as much as entire wealthy nations,
but they’re not bound by the COP21 deal.'
[http://www.citylab.com/weather/2015/12/cop21-paris-
climate-t...](http://www.citylab.com/weather/2015/12/cop21-paris-climate-
treaty-shipping-aviation-pollution/419451/)

